# How Many Streams Can Be Used At A Time?



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Is there a limit to the number of TiVo Streams that can be used at a time with a TiVo device? Could you use one per tuner? Or can only one be used per device at a time?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Jim1348 said:


> Is there a limit to the number of TiVo Streams that can be used at a time with a TiVo device? Could you use one per tuner? Or can only one be used per device at a time?


The TiVo Stream device can stream to ONE out-of-home (OOH) device, at any one time it can stream to a total of four devices. If it's streaming four devices in home it will be unable to stream OOH. Likewise if it's streaming one OOH it will only be able to stream three devices on your home network.

I believe if I'm correct that your TiVo DVR can stream to six devices at any one time (TiVo DVR'S, TiVo Mini or mobile devices via a TiVo Stream*). The TiVo Stream doesn't use a tuner except for programs currently recording, it only streams previously recorded or currently recording content.

*TiVo Online using your computer's browser requires the TiVo Stream and uses one of the four available streaming device slots.

Hope that answered your questions.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

PCurry57 said:


> The TiVo Stream device can stream to ONE out-of-home (OOH) device, at any one time it can stream to a total of four devices. If it's streaming four devices in home it will be unable to stream OOH. Likewise if it's streaming one OOH it will only be able to stream three devices on your home network.
> 
> I believe if I'm correct that your TiVo DVR can stream to six devices at any one time (TiVo DVR'S, TiVo Mini or mobile devices via a TiVo Stream*). The TiVo Stream doesn't use a tuner except for programs currently recording, it only streams previously recorded or currently recording content.
> 
> ...


You did not answer the OP QUESTION. HOW MANY STREAM DEVICES CAN ONE USE MEANING THE EQUIPMENT NOT THE RECIEVING END OF THINGS. I have a bolt streaming out of home and a roamio streaming out of home. I can therefore receive 2 separate streams out of my home to two different tablets.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> You did not answer the OP QUESTION. HOW MANY STREAM DEVICES CAN ONE USE MEANING THE EQUIPMENT NOT THE RECIEVING END OF THINGS. I have a bolt streaming out of home and a roamio streaming out of home. I can therefore receive 2 separate streams out of my home to two different tablets.


Ah, your exactly someone I want to ask a question of. I don't currently have a Bolt and unsure if I want to replace the Premiere in the living room with a basic Roamio or a Bolt. Already have a stream and while the new TV in the living room is 4K is also smart, has a 4K Blu-ray player as well.

Can you away from home switch between streaming services? I suspect the answer is no.

Can the standalone streamer now work with Bolt? I know intially it couldn't.

Did the Bolt streamer work better than the stand alone acknowledging that is limited to a total of two streams as opposed to four for the stand alone.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

PCurry57 said:


> Ah, your exactly someone I want to ask a question of. I don't currently have a Bolt and unsure if I want to replace the Premiere in the living room with a basic Roamio or a Bolt. Already have a stream and while the new TV in the living room is 4K is also smart, has a 4K Blu-ray player as well.
> 
> Can you away from home switch between streaming services? I suspect the answer is no.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the stand alone stream. But I can use my roamio to stream my bolt content and channels. And vice versa. Th


PCurry57 said:


> Ah, your exactly someone I want to ask a question of. I don't currently have a Bolt and unsure if I want to replace the Premiere in the living room with a basic Roamio or a Bolt. Already have a stream and while the new TV in the living room is 4K is also smart, has a 4K Blu-ray player as well.
> 
> Can you away from home switch between streaming services? I suspect the answer is no.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can not answer any of those questions as I have only observed what I have, which is a Roamio with stream built in and my Bolt with stream.
Sorry I can not be of any additional help.

regards

Jack


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Not sure about the stand alone stream. But I can use my roamio to stream my bolt content and channels. And vice versa. Th
> 
> Unfortunately I can not answer any of those questions as I have only observed what I have, which is a Roamio with stream built in and my Bolt with stream.
> Sorry I can not be of any additional help.
> ...


The stream built into the Roamio is technically identical hardware and software to the stand alone device.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have two Roamio Pros and a Bolt. I was able to get 7 streams going once. (that's the max number of devices I had available)


----------

